# goggles for micro torch oxyacetylene welding



## David S (May 24, 2014)

Hi folks,

I am getting ready to practice micro welding in order to restore small parts using an propane / mapp oxygen micro torch.  Do you know if they make auto darkening goggles for applications like this, or am I stuck with the standard #5?

Thank you

David


----------



## Terrywerm (May 24, 2014)

Search for the following on Google or other search engine:  auto darkening welding goggles

You'll come up with all kinds of them. Finding one that has an adjustable dark shade might be the hard part, but they can be found.


----------



## David S (May 24, 2014)

I did but only for # 9 and above.  I thought that would be too darK??

David


----------



## Terrywerm (May 24, 2014)

#9 would be too dark. This one available on ebay is adjustable from 5 up through 13, but the price is a bit steep:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/261375989621?lpid=82

It's the only one I found that would go down to a #5


----------



## David S (May 24, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> #9 would be too dark. This one available on ebay is adjustable from 5 up through 13, but the price is a bit steep:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/261375989621?lpid=82
> 
> It's the only one I found that would go down to a #5


Wow yes a bit steep.  But thank you very much for finding that.

David


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 24, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> It's the only one I found that would go down to a #5



And it also has a beard protection


----------



## David S (May 24, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> And it also has a beard protection



How did you know that I would need that ??

David


----------



## Don B (May 24, 2014)

David S said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am getting ready to practice micro welding in order to restore small parts using an propane / mapp oxygen micro torch.  Do you know if they make auto darkening goggles for applications like this, or am I stuck with the standard #5?
> 
> ...



There's a Princess Auto in Kingston if you get over that way they handle a fare amount of that kind of thing, you might find something there...?)


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 25, 2014)

David S said:


> How did you know that I would need that ??
> 
> David



:roflmao:
See http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22739


----------



## Hawkeye (May 25, 2014)

If you're going to try an auto-darkening welder's helmet, keep in mind that different brands use different parameters to trigger the darkening.

The cheap Princess Auto helmets use flickering infared, so a steady torch flame won't darken them. An incandescent light bulb will, so you could set one up at the back of your welding bench with a foot switch. 

All of the arc wldin g helmets seem to start with a #5, so, if you wanted something lighter, you might have to keep looking.


----------



## Ozwelder (May 26, 2014)

Down under we often use a fully face high impact visor which is available in a darkened tint.

Given you intend to use a micro torch the heat should not affect the plastic shield greatly.The bonus there is that the beard can be protected.

The caution is that  if you get too close they may soften or even melt. I found this necessary as I wear prescription glasses and oxy gogles or glasses are unsuitable for me.It was quite okay vision wise and not too dark to see the work. 
The down side is that they scratch easy, so I made sure I hung mine up after each use.

Also kept it hung up in a plastic bag to keep the shop dust/dirt/grunge from settling on the lense face.

Does this help?
Ozwelder


----------



## David S (May 26, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions.  Oz I do also wear glasses so I intend to go to the local welding shop and see what may fit ok.

David


----------



## psychodelicdan (May 28, 2014)

How about a basic hood with a shade 5 lens. No real need for auto darkening. If needed turn on a bright  light


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## kd4gij (May 29, 2014)

If you are talking about those kits thay sell at Home depot or lowes with the disposable bottles. You won't need enylhing that dark.


----------

